# Western Electric cinema speaker el "Padre" de todos los reproductores de bocina



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2012)

Western Electric cinema speaker el "Padre" de todos los reproductores de bocina (Año 1928)

De la época en la que había que arreglarse con algunas (Pocas) decenas de Watt


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2012)

Quiero un despiece

***********************************************

No entendía los dos rulos-orejas que tiene de costado , en éste video en el 1:07 se entiende perfectamente , se ven los drivers 





 
Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 6, 2012)

Me encantan los motores magnéticos a la vista. Una lástima que no esté 1080p para disfrutarlo a detalle.

Saludos al Foro.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola fogonazo, yo he visto en mi juventud tremendas bocinas exponenciales en los cines de mi ciudad. Eran de madera, sin ninguna pintura,  y tenían una boca cuadrada de unos 3 a 4 metros!!! de lado. Daban un sonido y graves bárbaros con valvulares de 40 a 60 watios. Las vi porque arreglaba esos amplificadores y la falla que tenían casi siempre era la falta de la tensión de unos 100 v en el fototubo del sonido por falla del electrolítico de filtro o a veces por falla en la reguladora de neón que tenían.
Incluso un amigo de ese entonces se construyó uno usando el techo y una pared del living y maderas a los costados. Pero no pudo hacerlas curvas. Bueno, quise aportarte eso porque creo que viene al tema.


----------

